# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  Desmontado un campamento ilegal de pescadores en el Mar de Caspe, en Aragón

## NoRegistrado

> Agentes de Protección de la Naturaleza (AA.PN.) del Gobierno de Aragón han desalojado a pescadores acampados de manera ilegal en la Comarca del Bajo Aragón-Caspe/Baix Aragó-Casp, tras el aviso de otro A.P.N. que durante el mes de septiembre, en un vuelo de reconocimiento para prevención de incendios desde el helicóptero de extinción con base en Peñalba (Huesca) alertó a los agentes en tierra de la existencia de un campamento en la isla de la ermita de la Magdalena en Caspe, en pleno Mar de Aragón.
> 
> El equipo de AA.PN. de las Oficinas Comarcales Agroambientales (O.C.A.s) de Quinto, Caspe y Fraga botaron la embarcación que tienen asignada para estas aguas en el puerto del Camping Lake Caspe, ante la imposibilidad de acceder por tierra. Fueron apoyados por otros agentes con vehículos todoterreno próximos al lugar.
> 
> Al llegar a la isla descubrieron en una playa de la misma un campamento de pescadores con siete unidades de campaña con tumbonas, colchones y sacos de dormir en su interior, en el que se encontraba izada la bandera de un país báltico.
> 
> Los AA.PN. identificaron a siete ciudadanos que poseían licencia de pesca pero no permiso de acampada, actividad que venían realizando desde hacía varios días. Se procedió también a realizar una detenida inspección ocular del lugar y la policía medioambiental detectó numerosas irregularidades administrativas. Se localizaron hasta 35 cañas de pescar de las que sólo se encontrabas montadas y en uso dos, pertenecientes a un pescador que se hallaba en el campamento, el resto estaba pescando desde embarcaciones. 
> 
> Estaban usando, además, tres embarcaciones neumáticas con motor fueraborda pero no disponían de la declaración responsable debidamente tramitada y tampoco poseían el ticket de desinfección de las mismas. También se detectó la tenencia de una nasa con peces exóticos vivos, prohibida por la Ley de Patrimonio Natural y Biodiversidad, y de una pistola de pesca submarina provista de arpón, cuya tenencia es ilegal en estas aguas, según la normativa sectorial de pesca de Aragón. 
> ...


http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...r-caspe-aragon

Bueno, parece que se van poniendo serios y que El Ebro, y toda España, está en camino de dejar de ser la tierra de TócameRoque.

Menudos depredadores los tipejos esos...

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (01-oct-2014)

----------

